# Wie kann ich tabelle zerntriert anzeigen



## nata (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

zuerst möchte ich mich für zahlreiche Hilfe bedanken. Echt super habt ihr mir geholfen

meine Folgende schwierigkeit ist, dass ich nicht kann tabelle zentriert anzuzeigen
ich habe in viele mögliche Stellen versucht mit <center></center> aber leider keine wirkung
andere Problemm wäre, dass ich zwischen überschrift und tabelle so großen Abstand habe, dabei steht im code nichts was es auswirkung darauf bringen sollte
[XML]
<html>

	<head>
		<title>Taschenrechner</title>
		<script type="text/javascript" src="prototype.js"></script>
		<script type="text/javascript">
		function calculate() {
			$('summe').setValue( parseFloat($('v_miete').getValue()) + parseFloat($('v_essen').getValue()) + parseFloat($('v_handy').getValue()) +parseFloat($('v_versicherung').getValue())  );

		}
		</script>
	</head>
	<body>
	<table border = '0'>
	<h3> Lebensunterhalt ausrechnen </h3>
	<tr>
		<td>Miete</td> <td><p> <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_miete" /> </td></center>
		<td> <p><select id="miete" onChange="$('v_miete').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="10.00">1. Bezirk: 10.00 EURO</option>
			<option value="20.00">2. Bezirk: 20.00 EURO</option>
		</select></td></p>
		<br/>


		<tr>
		<td>Essen </td> <td><p><input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_essen" /></td>
		<td> <p><select id="essen" onChange="$('v_essen').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="10.00">1. Bezirk: 10.00 EURO</option>
		</select></td></p>
		<br/>

		<tr>
		<td> Handy</td> <td><p> <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_handy" /></td>
		<td> <p><select id="handy" onChange="$('v_handy').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="13.00"> Telering : 13.00 EURO</option>
			<option value="12.00"> Orange : 12.00 EURO</option>
			<option value="8.00"> Bob : 8.00 EURO</option>
		</select></td></p>

		<br/>

		<tr>
		<td>Versicherung </td> <td><p> <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_versicherung" /></td>
		<td> <p><select id="versicherung" onChange="$('v_versicherung').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
			<option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
			<option value="50,15">Studentenversicherung : 50,15 EURO</option>
			<option value="359,64">Krankenversicherung : 359,64 EURO</option>
			<option value="89,91">Ohne Beschäftigung : 89,91 EUR EURO</option>

		</select></td></p>

		<br/>

		<tr>
		<td>
			Ausgabe</td> <td><p> <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="summe" value="0.00" /></td>

	</table>
	</body>



</html>
[/XML]

danke euch allen


----------



## ARadauer (13. Mai 2012)

warum stellst du im javaScript unterbereich eines Java forums eine CSS Frage?

style ="margin: auto 0;"


----------



## nata (13. Mai 2012)

Kannst du bitte in die richtige stelle verschieben, wenn es wenn es möglich ist.

früher habe ich unter Kopfzeile das gehabt und hat leider nichts gebracht
warum ist so viel platz zwischen kopfzeile und tabelle?

[XML]<p style ="margin: auto 0"> <td>Miete</td> <td><p> <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_miete" />[/XML]


----------



## ARadauer (13. Mai 2012)

sorry... ich würd mir nochmal die grundlagen zu html ansehen...

```
<table border = '0'>
    <h3> Lebensunterhalt ausrechnen </h3>
    <tr>
        <td>Miete</td> <td><p> <input readonly="readonly" type="text" id="v_miete" /> </td></center>
        <td> <p><select id="miete" onChange="$('v_miete').setValue(this.getValue()); calculate()">
            <option value="0">(Bitte Auswaehlen)</option>
            <option value="10.00">1. Bezirk: 10.00 EURO</option>
            <option value="20.00">2. Bezirk: 20.00 EURO</option>
        </select></td></p>
        <br/>
```

zwischen table und tr hat ein h3 wirklich nichts zu suchen...
warum machst du das td zu und dann das p und warum ist dann da ein br?

sorry das würd ich mir nochmal ansehen... SELFHTML 8.1.2 (HTML-Dateien selbst erstellen)


----------



## Evil-Devil (18. Mai 2012)

Eine zentrierte Tabelle:


```
<table align="center">
 <tr>
  <td>Zelle 1</td>
  <td>Zelle 2</td>
  <td><input type="text" name="textfeld" value="Mein Text" />7
 </tr>
</table>
```

Alternativ über CSS Margin mit einer Tabellenbreite ausrichten.


Und das P Tag hat als Formatierungselement nichts verloren. Das ist für Textparagraphen gedacht. Wenn du Abstände benötigst nutze die Table Eigenschaften Cellspacing und Cellpadding dafür  sofern du kein CSS nutzt.


----------



## nata (19. Mai 2012)

danke hat geklappt


----------

